# Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung



## Shubidu (18. Oktober 2016)

*Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*

Hi zusammen,

ich bin nun in eine Mietwohnung mit separatem Wohnzimmer gezogen und möchte dort endlich ein vernünftiges Sounderlebnis realisieren. Ich benötige also eure Hilfe für die Anschaffung von Geräten der Einstiegsklasse. 

Das Wohnzimmer ist insgesamt ca. 21-23m² groß und teilt sich in Wohn- und Essbereich. Im Wohnbereich habe ich eine Schrankwand in weiß mit 3 schwarzen Anteilen. (Schublade und 2 Schranktüren). Die Schrankwand ist in der Mitte niedrig und hat links und rechts zwei ca. 1,10m hohe Schränke. Insgesamt ist die Schrankwand ca. 3,40m breit. 

Die Sitzfläche des Sofas ist ca. 2,50m-3m vom TV entfernt.

Was ich realisieren möchte beim Preisrahmen von 500-600€:

AV-Receiver + Soundsystem. Ich dachte an ein 2.1 oder 3.1 System. Ich kenne mich mit dem ganzen Zeug nicht gut aus, ist wie gesagt jetzt für mich die Premiere. Was ich weiß ist, dass ich guten Klang liebe und mir der im Zweifel wichtiger ist als das Bild auf dem TV. 
Wichtig wäre mir ein im Preisrahmen guter Bass bzw. guter Tiefenklang und ein guter Ton bei Fussballübertragungen.
Da ich in einem eher älteren Mietshaus wohne und mindestens eine empfindliche Partei meinen Nachbarn nennen darf, möchte ich lieber einen "Frontfire"-Subwoofer.

Ich besitze einen Kabelreceiver und einen Skyreceiver. Ein BluRay-Player bzw. eine Konsole wird im nächsten Monat noch folgen, weshalb ich 3-4 HDMI-In schon bräuchte. 

Da ich neben der Schrankwand nicht wirklich viel Platz habe, wird es mit Standlautsprechern schwierig. Sehr cool fänd ichs, wenn es eher kompakte Regallautsprecher werden, die ich im besten Fall auch an die Wand montieren kann.

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe, ich hoffe ihr könnt mit den Infos was anfangen. 

Besten Gruß
Shubidu


----------



## time-machine (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*

Hast du darüber nachgedacht gebraucht zu kaufen? Oder die möglichkeit die konsole erst später zu holen? Im Dezember wird es bestimmt wieder weihnachtsabgebote geben.
Das vorerst gesparte geld könntest du in die anlage investieren.
Falls du nämlich neu kaufst zahlst du für nen guten AVR zwischen 300-400€
Front paarpreis zwischen 300-600€ (canton,klipsch, nubert)
dazu noch der Center und du bist bei ca 1200€
Ich würde mir das an deiner stelle nach und nach zusammen stellen
Also zb guter avr und 2 front LS und dann den center nachkaufen, die rears, subwoofer usw.
Beachte dabei das du die front von einer serie nimmst. Zb canton chrono front Lautsprecher, canton chrono center. Oder klipsch RF front, RF center.
Damit du ein homogenes klangbild hast ohne abweichungen.
Die rear boxen sind egal muss auch nicht die gleiche marke sein.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shubidu (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*

Also bzgl Konsole war es auch so gemeint, dass die im nächsten oder halt übernächsten Monat geholt wird. Die soll nicht noch in den Preisrahmen passen.
Ich dachte auch genau wie du, dass ich erstmal einen Receiver und Frontlautsprecher+Subwoofer haben möchte. Danach könnte ich ja dann auch noch nen Center ergänzen. Rears brauche ich erstmal keine.

Ich würde mich also vor allem über Empfehlungen bzgl. Receiver, Front und Subwoofer freuen.


----------



## time-machine (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*

Also ich hab als setup
Denon avr-x 2000 
Canton ergo 620 front und canton ergo 655 center.
Sub spare ich noch auf einen SVS
Zum Denon der war damals ganz ok,
Heute würde ich aber eher zu pioneer oder anderen marken greifen weil bei denon hat man nur vorgegebene presets und kann nicht nach belieben anpassen wie man möchte.
Audessey, audessey flat, Grafik EQ
Einen Equalizer wo man tief ins system bzw seinen klang auf seine wünsche anpassen kann gibt es nicht.
Ich wusste es nicht, daher wird es für mich auch nie wieder denon, für leute die sich nicht ausgiebig mit klang beschäftigen wollen, ist der Denon ideal.
Ich hingegen möchte lieber den sound so anpassen wie ich es gerne hätte.
LS: da musst du dir die boxen einfach anhören.
Heco,canton,nubert,kef,klipsch fällt mir spontan ein.
Wenn ein hifi laden bei dir in der nähe ist umso besser.
Grüße 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shubidu (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*

Okay also ich habe mich was den Receiver angeht schon mal für den Denon AVR-X1200W entschieden und werde vorerst nur zwei Front LS dazu kaufen.

Bei den LS möchte ich es mit dem Hersteller "Klipsch" versuchen, da ich von der Marke auch InEar-Kopfhörer habe und ich von diesen begeistert bin. 
Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob ich zwischen den R-14M und R-15M einen großen Unterschied erwarten kann?


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*

Musst du mal Probe hören.  Zu dem Denon sind Dali Lautsprecher passend. Kannst dir mal die Zensor-Reihe anschauen. Die sind für den Preis echt beliebt.


----------



## JackA (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*

Es gibt so viele Lautsprecher-Reihen in deinem Budget, dass man ums Probehören nicht rum kommt, wobei ich das auch nie getan hab und bei mir immer noch Monitor Supremes im Heimkino arbeiten, mit denen ich sehr zufrieden bin.

Es kommt halt jetzt drauf an, was du genau willst. Nubert ist gut, aber hat mit Heimkino-Einstieg wenig gemein.

Welche Reihen mach sinn in deinem Budget:
Magnat Vector 203
Mohr KL20
Numan Octavox 702 (die gibts in weiß/schwarz, was vermutlich perfekt zur Wohnwand passt, incl passenden Center)
Klipsch R-15M
Teufel Ultima 20 MK2
Canton GLE 420

Willst du bei Regallautsprechern ein Bassfundament, brauchst du zwangsweise einen Subwoofer. Der beginnt bei 130 Euro, wobei man überlegen sollte, ob man eher im Design passend will oder alt bewährtes nimmt, dafür nicht so schön:
Auna Linie 501 SW
Mivoc Hype 10 G2

Mal grob zusammengerechnet, würdest du jetzt die Octavox und den Auna Linie 501 nehmen, biste bei 290 Euro, bleiben dir noch 310 für den AVR.


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*

Also ich lebe auch ohne Subwoofer gut. Meine kleinen bewegen aber auch enorm Luft. Subwoofer braucht man also nicht unbedingt. Die Dali können das zum Beispiel ganz gut. Die Nubert dafür eher nicht. Die Mini Subs bringen eh nicht viel. Die kommen kaum bis gar nicht tiefer als gute Regallautsprecher.


----------



## Duvar (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*



Shubidu schrieb:


> Okay also ich habe mich was den Receiver angeht schon mal für den Denon AVR-X1200W entschieden und werde vorerst nur zwei Front LS dazu kaufen.
> 
> Bei den LS möchte ich es mit dem Hersteller "Klipsch" versuchen, da ich von der Marke auch InEar-Kopfhörer habe und ich von diesen begeistert bin.
> Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob ich zwischen den R-14M und R-15M einen großen Unterschied erwarten kann?



Vllt wohnst du ja in der Nähe von Paderborn, denn dort gibt es die neue Version vom Denon AVR zum selben Preis, oder wolltest du gebraucht kaufen?
Denon AVR-X1300 in schwarz fur 399 in Paderborn


----------



## Venom89 (22. Oktober 2016)

*Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*



time-machine schrieb:


> Also ich hab als setup
> Denon avr-x 2000
> Canton ergo 620 front und canton ergo 655 center.
> Sub spare ich noch auf einen SVS
> ...



Das habe ich mir auch damals gedacht und habe mir einen pioneer 1123 gekauft. Mittlerweile sehe ich das mit den EQs anders. 
Kauf dir Lautsprecher die dir so gefallen wie sind! Ohne rumfummeln. Diese ganze Frequenzgang biegerei ist doch schlimm . 
Habe jetzt einen Denon X4200 und bin glücklich mit meinen Nubis 

Bei dem Rest stimme ich zu! Probehören ist ganz wichtig! Sonst kaufst du nachher 4 mal und bist immer noch nicht zufrieden.

@ TE hättest du evtl mal ein Toto oder eine Skizze? Dann kann man dir auch richtig helfen. 
Lg

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## time-machine (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*

Solange er kein BOSE kauft ist doch alles ok 
Klipsch scheint auch ganz in Ordnung zu sein.
Probehören sollte man dennoch da verschiedene serien nun mal den Fokus auf andere klangeigenschaften haben.
Meine alten chronos zb waren für metal,rock und hip hop überhaupt nicht geeignet
Für klassik hingegen perfekt.
Nur höre ich den ganzen tag kein klassik^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shubidu (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*

Hi,

danke euch schon mal. Hier mal ein Bild der Schrankwand quasi direkt nach dem Aufstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte mir das so überlegt, dass ich die beiden Lautsprecher rechts und links auf die höheren Schränke stelle. Dort ist in der Tiefe bis zur Wand ca. 35cm Platz. Außerdem fänd ich es (glaube ich) nicht schön, wenn die LS höher als 35cm wären. Es sei denn, man kann diese auch bedenkenlos hinlegen. 

@Duvar: Wohne leider nicht in Paderborn 

@JackA$$: Die Numan würden optisch tatsächlich perfekt reinpassen.

@BloodySuicide: Jau die Dali Zensor Pico und Zensor 1 würden auch gut reinpassen, sind aber im Vergleich zu den anderen Herstellern deutlich teurer 

Also mit dem Subwoofer wollte ich mir dann noch Zeit lassen. Ist auch eine gewisse Platzfrage. Ich könnte ganz links einen hinstellen, aber da würde bspw.  der Auna Linie 501 nicht hinpassen. In der Breite sind da 45cm und in der Tiefe 38cm Platz. Von daher würde ich es gern erstmal mit LS versuchen, die auch für ihre Größe ansprechenden Bass mitbringen.

Wisst ihr zufällig, wo man sich in Hamburg die von euch empfohlenen Marken anhören kann?


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*

Die Dali lohnen aber auf jeden Fall

http://www.dali-speakers.com/de/dali-fachhaendler/

Die gelisteten Händler kannst du dir ja mal anschauen.


----------



## soth (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Diese ganze Frequenzgang biegerei ist doch schlimm .


Wie man nur immer zu solchen Aussagen kommt ... und natürlich gibt es auch Systeme/Equalizer die vollen Zugriff erlauben, sogar im Hifi-Bereich.

Bei dem recht kahlen Raum würde ich etwas mit ein bisschen Bündelung kaufen, die Lautsprecher also nicht zuu klein wählen. Um bei schon genannten Modellen zu bleiben also eher die R-15, als die R-14.
Dann ist die zusätzliche Schallwand (Schrank) auch unproblematischer ... 

Welche Lautsprecher es letztendlich werden kannst nur du entscheiden. Geh einfach Probe hören, in Hamburg gibt es afaik genug Hifi-Läden.


----------



## Venom89 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*

Was ist denn daran falsch eher einen Lautsprecher zu kaufen, dessen klang einem auf Anhieb zusagt, als einen bei dem man erst einmal rum fummeln muss? Genau deswegen gibt es doch verschiedene Bauweisen Abstimmungen etc. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## soth (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*

Selbst wenn dir die Abstimmung perfekt gefällt funkt der Raum unweigerlich dazwischen. Und bei geringerer oder höherer Lautstärke ist mit der Abstimmung sowieso Pustekuchen ...


----------



## Venom89 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*

Das brauchst du mir nicht erzählen, ich nutze mittlerweile selber ein Mini dsp. Lautsprecher sucht man trotzdem durch Probehören aus, im optimalen Fall natürlich zuhause.  Trotzdem ist die fummelei innerhalb der Receiver einmal nichts. Gerade bei Pioneer in den niedrigen Preisklassen. Ohne vernünftiges Messequipment + Antimode oder Mini DSP ist da nichts rauszuholen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shubidu (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*

Da kann ich logischerweise nicht mitreden^^

Also ich habe mir einiges in Hamburg angehört, aber beschlossen, dass ich die LS einfach bei mir zu Hause testen und hören muss.

Deswegen habe ich mir den Denon AVRX1200W bestellt mit Lautsprecherkabeln 2,5mm² im Durchmesser, Bananensteckern und den Anfang machen die Numan Octavox 702. Das Ganze wird dann am Samstag getestet, bis dahin hängen dann auch die Vorhänge


----------



## Shubidu (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*

Leute, ich glaube ich bin zu blöd.

der Denon hat ja 2 Audio IN Anschlüsse. Ich habe mir ein Cinch auf Klinke - Kabel geholt, um Musik von bspw. meinem Smartphone darüber laufen lassen zu können. Es funktioniert leider an beiden Audio IN Anschlüssen nicht... bekomme kein Ton aus den Boxen. Mein Smartphone erkennt aber direkt, dass etwas angeschlossen wird.... Wo liegt mein Fehler?


----------



## JackA (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*

du musst beim AVR speziell diesen Audio In auch auswählen


----------



## Shubidu (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*

jo habe ich.... funzt leider nicht, habs mit beiden Eingängen versucht und den Receiver auch auf diese Eingänge gestellt...


----------



## time-machine (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*

Hast du kein usb an dem denon?
Dann auf der fb iphone drücken und option/ steuerung über smartphone sonst sucht der denon in deiner bibliothek 
Amazon music/ youtube etc würde dann nicht gehen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mysteria (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*

Kabel noch mal kontrollieren? Sie stecken richtig?


----------



## Shubidu (2. November 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*

Hi zusammen, 

hatte die letzten Tage keine Zeit mich darum zu kümmern, aber das nervt mich. Habe mal ein paar Bilder gemacht.

@time-machine: Ja der Denon hat einen USB-Frontanschluss. Mit dem iPod klappt es darüber auch wunderbar. Aber ich möchte auch andere Zuspieler über einen normalen Klinkenanschluss anschließen können. Das muss das Teil doch können. Komme mir total dämlich vor...


Anschluss hinten am Receiver



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Fernbedienung die Taste für MediaPlayer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Display am Receiver nach Drücken der MediaPlayer-Taste



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Klinkenstecker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Smartphone bspw. erkennt auch, dass es den Ton nicht mehr über die eigenen Lautsprecher ausgeben muss, aber es kommt einfach nichts.


----------



## Shubidu (2. November 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*

Ok vergesst es. Ich habe es herausgefunden. Es gibt ein Setup-Menü für die Eingangszuordnung. Dort war der AUX Eingang nur für die FRONT aktiviert und der MediaPlayer auf HDMI-3. Dieser heißt nämlich auch MediaPlayer. Nachdem ich AUX auch für den zweiten analogen Eingang eingestellt habe, funktioniert alles wie es soll 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke euch trotzdem!


----------



## Shubidu (12. November 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Einstieg in Heimkino-/HiFi-Einrichtung*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Welche Reihen mach sinn in deinem Budget:
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank noch mal für diese Empfehlung. Habe die Lautsprecher jetzt seit 2-3 Wochen bei mir stehen und bin (insbesondere für den Preis) restlos zufrieden und total begeistert. 

Schade, dass es von dem Hersteller bzw. der Reihe keinen Subwoofer gibt.


----------

